# Unbelievable



## toddpedlar (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQyWSqgJGZM


----------



## reformedman (Sep 30, 2007)

He's slightly on the chubby side isn't he?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 30, 2007)

man, that looks so gay


----------



## Richard King (Sep 30, 2007)

My EYES!!!! My eyes. My EARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 30, 2007)

If you replace the word 'praise' with 'body odor' then it all seems to make sense.

"Whew! My praise is so FUNKY!"


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Is he from California? Looks like a trend. Books and DVDs will fill the Christian "book" stores now.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 30, 2007)

Todd what the heck do you do on your spare time?


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 30, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Todd what the heck do you do on your spare time?



I certainly dont 'shake my booty' for Jesus


----------

